# Cabin Fever



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

So had a touch of the Cabin Fever desperately needed to get out and get some fishing done. Hit the Weber in Taggart










Tied on one of FG's new stiffer furled leaders and some 5x tippet. At the end tied on a small #20 PT with #20 BH Hares ear dropper. After about 5 cast BAM

Small 15 & 16 incher 


















After about an hour of catch these little guys things died out.
Walked down about quarter mile and tied on some Midges I tied and BAM 
seemed like ever 10 or 15 minutes I was brining in a brown or a whitie



















Heres a pic of the midges


















THANKS again FG those leaders work out perfectly I really was pushing the limits on them stretching and ripping them though the ice and they withheld all the torture.[][]


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like a good day. Wish I could get out. I too am suffering from the cabin fever. Sprung a leak in the Simms and havnt sent them off for warranty work yet.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats sucks, have tried the WJ outlet store you cold pick up a cheap 30 dollar pair until you get your simms warrantied. Plus you have a backup pair for those oh [email protected]#$ situations.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I had heard they sell returned pairs for $30 or so. Is that really true?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

What is WJ?


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> What is WJ?


William Joseph
http://www.williamjoseph.net/

I don't have any of their gear but I would like to try some of it.

I have been wanting a fanny pack to use in the summer so I might find one that I like.

By the way Sinergy, good job getting out. I have the bug bad for a little winter fishing, I need to go.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> What is WJ?


William Joseph gear they have a outlet store in West Jordan 8100 South 1300 West


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Use to be right around the corner for me. They do sell "AS IS" for $30. I looked at them and found a pair in my hubby's size. Still had tags on it?! But, $30. Brought them home, he put them on and sat in the tub...NO LEAKS and year later, still no leak...so you can definitely get lucky there.
I use a WJ sling and it is awesome!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use WJ nippers and a hemostat. Got them in Cody WY.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice catch, that's a good on the water.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

poiboy said:


> Nice catch, that's a good on the water.


Sweet thanks Congratz to you on those hogs you caught on ogden wow those were some nice fish. Make my catch look like sardines  :?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Sin, I am so going fishing with you.


----------

